# Osteolaemus tetraspis info?



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey,

Can someone point me to any care info on a Osteolaemus tetraspis, e.g. water temp, air temps etc...

Thanks in advance.

Vinnie.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Crocodilian Captive Care FAQ (Caiman, Alligator, Crocodile)


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

thats a good resource


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

